# Massachusetts Bike Plate



## Intense One (Apr 13, 2016)

WTB Ipswich, MA bicycle license plate.  Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Boom! There it is!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2016)

How do you know it's not Ipswich, WI or Ipswich, SD?


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

locomotion said:


> How do you know it's not Ipswich, WI or Ipswich, SD?




Good question.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> Good question.
> 
> View attachment 377637 View attachment 377638 View attachment 377639 View attachment 377640 View attachment 377641 View attachment 377642 View attachment 377643 View attachment 377644 View attachment 377645




Let me guess. You are from Mass?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> Good question.
> 
> View attachment 377637 View attachment 377638 View attachment 377639 View attachment 377640 View attachment 377641 View attachment 377642 View attachment 377643 View attachment 377644 View attachment 377645



:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Handyman (Oct 31, 2016)

WOW!!  That's one incredible collection of Mass bicycle plates you have there catfish !!   At one point in time I seriously thought about starting to collect Mass bike plates because I really think they are cool,  but I kept slapping myself while repeating, "you don't need another thing to collect", "you don't need another thing to collect". I won this small battle but lost another when it came to the Iver bikes.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2017)

locomotion said:


> Let me guess. You are from Mass?




Bingo!


----------



## Intense One (Oct 29, 2017)

catfish said:


> Bingo!



Now I know who has all the plates I've been looking for......nice collection of Mass plates


----------

